# What IWC owners drive/drove



## Argonath

I know that many of the other forums have this thread and i was just curious, about your choice of vehicle. Obviously you have taste in watches, but I'm curious what wheels you have. Don't be shy!

I'll start with my rides.

Well my first car was a Renault Clio ('95). Honestly I still have a soft spot for that little car. It's just a great, cheap and reliable cityracer.

Then i upgraded to a BMW 316i ('99) Compact. Loved this car for its amazing space and reliability. 

Later followed my first Mercedes SLK ('04). Great little convertible. Especially the metal folding roof is what got me hooked on convertibles.

The so far final chapter in my vehicles is a ('09) SL 500. This car is an absolute joy and a design that just fascinates me. It's the special anniversary edition. Everytime I drive I feel like my mood is improving. This car carries many good memories and I don't plan on selling it anytime soon. I know it doesn't fot for a 25 year old med student, but I can't help it.

For the crazy winter 2010/2011 I was mainly using my mothers 4x4 Mercedes GLK (on the left side). Cool little "off roader". I can only recommend it!


----------



## mattjmcd

Over the years, I've had a BMW 2002, a Volvo 242, a little Ford Escort, a Volvo 240, Honda Accord Coupe, Audi A4 Avant, BMW 5-series, and a Toyota Highlander.


----------



## GuitarAddict

Over these many years, I've had everything from Formula Firebird to Taurus SHO to Celicas, Supras, Twin Turbo Z. Currently, '04 Corvette, '04 SC430 and wife's '10 RX350. It would be hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## Dimer

aaah watches and cars  As you will see I have a soft spot for Honda's. I started with a Honda Civic Type-R. Awesome handling and pretty fast too (220bhp).










Then I 'decided' to total my mom's S2000, so I had to sell the Civic to pay for the repair. I then bought a Civic EG6 (170bhp @ 950kg). This really is a little rocket, I loved it.










Next to the EG6 I also had a Honda Jazz/Fit. It was bone stock, I don't have pics of the car here, but it looked just like this:










I changed jobs (Jazz was a company car) and sold the EG6. Instead of the Jazz we bought a Nissan Qashqai (again, bone stock and no pictures available):










Of course, I 'needed' a hobby car  My pride and joy, my supercharged Honda NSX:


Honda NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Honda NSX rig shot by dimervansanten, on Flickr

two recent pics (shot these last week)


----------



## 124Spider

At present:

Honda S2000 for a daily driver
Subaru WRX for icky weather/ski trips
Mazda Spec Miata race car
Ford F250 for towing the race car/24 foot enclosed trailer to races


----------



## bwong

My wife and I drove Saabs (900 Turbo, 9000 Aero, 95 Aero, 93 Aero Convertible), now we drive Land Rovers (LR3 HSE, Range Rover Sport HSE, LR4 HSE, Range Rover Sport Supercharged).

IWC Portuguese Chronograph IW371401, IWC Portuguese Automatic IW500114.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Updated: b-)

Well, we call know IWC and Merc marry together nicely. And here's my new ride;

06 Mercedes-Benz, C200 Kompressor Avantgarde AMG Sports




































The Star could use a polish, but then again, who else gets this close to it.


----------



## Robertus

Having 3 IWC-s (3705, 3706 on MkI. bracelet and 376706, which my daily wearer is) I drive a Nissan Qashqai+2 4x4.














Best: Robert


----------



## Argonath

very nice guys! i love your nsx dimer i know it was developed with the help of ayrton senna, which is very cool! love the shots! also hear the quashqai is a decent set of wheels.


----------



## CanadaGoose

Love the NSX.. Has always been one of my childhood dreams to own one... Nice choice!

-CG


----------



## MHe225

Argonath said:


> a decent set of wheels:











It's a start ...... ;-)


----------



## Broleo

i drive a standard Civic 2.0 current generation. It cost a bomb in my country with a 100% to 300% import duties for car.


----------



## charles2

I'm more of a self-made man and not a fils-à-papa, so at the age of 25 I was not driving an SL 500 but a secondhand Opel Astra.
In 2004 I bought a VW Golf Variant and in 2008 an Audi A6 avant.


----------



## mparker

2009 Infiniti G37S Coupe


----------



## roguehog

Cars where I am cost a fortune. Their prices are dependent on the cost of an electronic certificate which entitles you to own a car. And the cost of this paper fluctuates. During my Pre-iwc days I was driving a jap workhorse - a corolla. Switched to a civic es5. My first iwc - a 3717 accompanied my civic fd2. Aka civic 2.0. Dunno why but had many accidents in that ride in a short period of ownership. Decided to downsize to a twincharged golf to accompany my iwc ingy.


----------



## zzzzzeke

Sold the Corvette. Now just have the Audi RS4.









Still have the IWC Pilot's Chrono...and just added the Aquatimer tonight!


----------



## riffhard64

Watch: IWC Portuguese Auto Chrono
Car: Audi A4 Cabriolet


----------



## anonymousmoose

riffhard64 said:


> Watch: IWC Portuguese Auto Chrono
> Car: Audi A4 Cabriolet
> 
> View attachment 382819


Nice car, I was thinking of getting one of these instead of an A6 quottro but I've heard a lot of advice against the CVT gearbox. Lots of problems. And here in Australia parts are much more expensive then most other places like the EU & USA.

Be interested to know how many KM its done and if you personally have had issues with it (PM me if you want). Or is it the manual or quottro which dont use CVT.


----------



## jimyritz

*BMW 328 Xdrive to go along with these two IWC's..*





Mike


----------



## charles2

anonymousmoose said:


> Nice car, I was thinking of getting one of these instead of an A6 quottro but I've heard a lot of advice against the CVT gearbox. Lots of problems. And here in Australia parts are much more expensive then most other places like the EU & USA.
> 
> Be interested to know how many KM its done and if you personally have had issues with it (PM me if you want). Or is it the manual or quottro which dont use CVT.


I've done 60.000 km with my A6 2.0 TDI multitronic and have not had any problems with the CVT.


----------



## CanadaGoose

zzzzzeke said:


> Sold the Corvette. Now just have the Audi RS4.
> 
> View attachment 382730
> 
> 
> Still have the IWC Pilot's Chrono...and just added the Aquatimer tonight!
> 
> View attachment 382731


Congrats on the Aquatimer! I really do like it a lot. What do you think of the rubber strap?


----------



## zzzzzeke

CanadaGoose said:


> Congrats on the Aquatimer! I really do like it a lot. What do you think of the rubber strap?


Thanks! The strap is very comfortable and provides a nice contrast from the white dial. I still may pick up a bracelet to make it a little more versatile.

Here's a little better shot I took tonight.


----------



## anonymousmoose

charles2 said:


> I've done 60.000 km with my A6 2.0 TDI multitronic and have not had any problems with the CVT.


Good to hear. It's a pity the cabriolet does not come in quottro in Australia. Unless it's an S4.

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## Argonath

charles2 said:


> I'm more of a self-made man and not a fils-à-papa, so at the age of 25 I was not driving an SL 500 but a secondhand Opel Astra.
> In 2004 I bought a VW Golf Variant and in 2008 an Audi A6 avant.


i don't know how you assume that my dad bought me this, but just so you know he didn't. i'm running a stock operation for over 7 years on the side of my studies and its going well and i do not need anybody to pay for me. its rather rude to put people into such categories and i'll let it slide. nonetheless every penny i own is self made, not even talking about my education which costs me nearly 30.000€ a year. the fact that 98% of my time im studying or investing nobody has to know or see, people just look at the goodies you have. the hard work and long nights are just ignored. next time you go around assuming and putting people into drawers, just stop yourself!


----------



## charles2

OK, I jumped to conclusions too quickly and I apologize for that. 
However, most 25 year olds with such a nice car didn't pay for it theirselves, I hope you agree with that.

So now I have an enormous respect for you, combining your studies and succesfully running a stock operation.


----------



## Argonath

charles2 said:


> OK, I jumped to conclusions too quickly and I apologize for that.
> However, most 25 year olds with such a nice car didn't pay for it theirselves, I hope you agree with that.
> 
> So now I have an enormous respect for you, combining your studies and succesfully running a stock operation.


well i have set myself goals and for them i do everything. i set myself the goal to heal people and im almost there. thats more worth to me than any fancy cars or watches or anything material. once you set your mind on something you can achieve it, by working hard and not letting loose until you are there. besides i started out with a clio. and worked myself up. nonetheless i had my fair share of cleaning feces and all kind of bodily fluids. speaking with the terminally ill and giving comfort for those in great unhappiness and tragedy. those are the things i pride myself with. i would give anything i have to have prevented and saved a human life.


----------



## RainMeister

Hi. I'm new to these forums, and while I haven't caught the watch collecting bug just yet, I did inherit from an uncle some years ago this IWC model. Anyone know what it is?










I do collect 1/43 scale car miniatures, and over the course of the last 20 years have filled a dozen bookshelves amounting to a little over 300 models.

In 1:1 scale, I have a '04 G35 (daily commuter), a '05 S2000 (car for sunny days), a '94 Miata (track car), and this '67 Alfa Romeo Duetto (weekend car):


----------



## anonymousmoose

Argonath said:


> well i have set myself goals and for them i do everything. i set myself the goal to heal people and im almost there. thats more worth to me than any fancy cars or watches or anything material. once you set your mind on something you can achieve it, by working hard and not letting loose until you are there. besides i started out with a clio. and worked myself up. nonetheless i had my fair share of cleaning feces and all kind of bodily fluids. speaking with the terminally ill and giving comfort for those in great unhappiness and tragedy. those are the things i pride myself with. i would give anything i have to have prevented and saved a human life.


Inspiring post. Are you a doctor?

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## Aliisloo

RainMeister said:


> Hi. I'm new to these forums, and while I haven't caught the watch collecting bug just yet, I did inherit from an uncle some years ago this IWC model. Anyone know what it is?


This is a beautiful watch. Anyone know which one is it?


----------



## gettocard

I have had several cars more or less expensive,but I now drive a 5 years old Toyota Prius wich I just drive,that's it. Heck,I haven't take it to the car wash in 4 months now. Cars are just a big waste of depriciation money.
My IWC is the mighty Aquatime Galapagos. Sorry no pic,it's finally in tomorrow after 10 days of wait...


----------



## Argonath

anonymousmoose said:


> Inspiring post. Are you a doctor?
> 
> /posted via mobile device\


im a 5th year med student. this is my final year as the next year i will be doing my internship.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Argonath said:


> im a 5th year med student. this is my final year as the next year i will be doing my internship.


I work in hospitals as an IT manager. I have a lot of respect for most of the doctors. Some can be a real pain to de with, the ones that have a god complex (mostly the older ones), yet most are pretty understanding. I recently had elective surgery and it takes a lot to trust someone to cut you open . Looks like now I got someone to PM for sick notes lol (kidding).

I admire the dedication it takes to become a medical professional. Will you be specialising in a certain field later on in life? The medical professional who operated on me was a professor and boy was he knowledge.

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## Argonath

anonymousmoose said:


> I work in hospitals as an IT manager. I have a lot of respect for most of the doctors. Some can be a real pain to de with, the ones that have a god complex (mostly the older ones), yet most are pretty understanding. I recently had elective surgery and it takes a lot to trust someone to cut you open . Looks like now I got someone to PM for sick notes lol (kidding).
> 
> I admire the dedication it takes to become a medical professional. Will you be specialising in a certain field later on in life? The medical professional who operated on me was a professor and boy was he knowledge.
> 
> /posted via mobile device\


(offtopic: my fields of interest are cardiology, radiology and transplantation medicine. I explored internal and emergency medicine first hand and loved it. Also flew with the german medevac last summer, which was an amazing experience.

The cockiness and god complex is a retarded thing in medicine and is present like in any other field. honestly i wouldn't mind if the doc can help, no matter how arrogant and cocky he is. Its part of the job. medicine is extremely competitive. It's a profession like an other. If you want to be the best you are tough and persistent. To get where we are we sacrifice so much and it costs us a fortune. Only that alone deserves respect I think. So many people throw away their life and potential, why shouldn't medical professionals be proud? Marines are proud to kill people! We are proud to save people.

Nonetheless life shapes you to what you are and that is not always a pleasant person, but as long as it gets the job done it's fine with me. Still I am a different person and my god complex is long gone. I just want to help people and make them smile again. Make this a little better place. That's all. In the end we are all human and death is only another step.)


----------



## jrnring

Hi guys I hardly post on the forum I should start posting more often. 
I have a Fliger Chrono with spanish day wheel. 
And have several cars. Daily Drivers, BMW E39 M5, Cayenne S. 
Track car BMW E46 M3. Wife's Acura MDX. 
Expecting delivery 2011 GT3 RS.
To visit clients in Mexico Armored Jeep Grand Cherokee by Ballistic. Armor B6 NIJ IV.

Drove a few nice toys in the past. 
Ferrari 550, Porsche 996 GT2, BMW E46 M3 SMG, Range Rover Vogue Edition, Range Rover HSE Supercharged, Toyota 4runner sport.


----------



## Mtl20v

^^ nice list, especially the 996 gt2.

I have a 2011 c300 and b200 turbo. With an e350 cabrio to replace the c300 in the spring.

My iwc is a Porto chrono.


----------



## anonymousmoose

How do you like the current model C class? I like MB but currently see Audi as more value for money. You can get an 06 Audi A6 quottro 6 cylinder for the same price as and 07/08 MB C200k.


/posted via mobile device\


----------



## onnzo

Some awesome cars here guys! Cars are so expensive here in Australia. I have a Lexus is250. Paid $82k here. I think they ate only 30k ish in the us.

An rs4 is about 140k here brand new!


----------



## Dimer

onnzo said:


> Some awesome cars here guys! Cars are so expensive here in Australia. I have a Lexus is250. Paid $82k here. I think they ate only 30k ish in the us.
> 
> An rs4 is about 140k here brand new!


Prices here in The Netherlands are also crazy... a new RS4 here is EUR 107.440,-, that is $146.000,-. It is cheaper to import the RS4 from the US, than to buy one here, while the factory is only a few hundred km's away....


----------



## onnzo

At least you have the option to import! Our import laws prevent importing cars already sold here unless you meet very stringent criteria. You still have to pay significant duties and taxes though.

My brother just bought a Used rs6. Brand new it was 250k here!

To put it in perspective, The median wage in Australia is about 60k pa.

I'm currently looking for a new car and am considering a Lexus rx350 or 2nd hand ml500l


----------



## Dimer

That really sucks.. The last few years more and more cars are imported here. Four years ago a Nissan Skyline was very rare, now you see them everywhere! When I'm going to a car event or meeting there are just as many Nissan Skylines as Subaru Impreza's (which are very common here). Some as the Integra Type-R, I think there are more imported ITR's here than original EUDM ones. A lot of cars are also imported from Germany. The 2nd hand prices there are very good and since it is also a EU country we are free of car tax.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Dimer said:


> Prices here in The Netherlands are also crazy... a new RS4 here is EUR 107.440,-, that is $146.000,-. It is cheaper to import the RS4 from the US, than to buy one here, while the factory is only a few hundred km's away....


Can't you import from say Germany or UK rather then US?

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## Dimer

anonymousmoose said:


> Can't you import from say Germany or UK rather then US?
> 
> /posted via mobile device\


Yes, most people do that (although importing from the UK means you will have a RHD car), I was just using the US as an example how prices differ. For instance:

Dodge Viper in US: $ 90.000,-
Dodge Viper in NL: $207.500,-

VAT is 19% = $17.100
BPM is $33.000,- (I used the BPM from a new Dutch Viper, it might be lower if you use the American MSRP)
Car: $90.000,-
--------------------------- +
$140.100,-

Shipping the car over might cost a few thousand dollars, but overall, buying a new Viper from the States and importing it yourself can save you $60.000,-!!!


----------



## anonymousmoose

I see. Here in Australia, we are prohibited from importing a vehicle unless;
a) it's older than 1989
b) it's a personal import. But you must have owned, driven and resided in the abroad country with the car for 12 months plus.
c) it falls under a specialist import list. Eg; cars you can't buy here. But they have to be deemed roadworthy by a government authorised body which costs a fair bit.

People used to import cars from Japan all the time so they restricted imports in general. 


/posted via mobile device\


----------



## Broleo

price of cars in Malaysia is beyond affordable really. We literally have the MOST EXPENSIVE CAR IN THE WORLD, and guess what, I can still seem huge lot of them in KL.

Not only cars are subjected to import tax, duties, excise etc that make up the price of the car, the roadtax (based on the cc of the car..yes this is ancient method) and insurance will cost a bomb based on the % inflated value of the car

eg:
1) Suzuki Swift cost RM85k/ ~US$27k (crazy price for a nifty car)
2) Honda Civic 2.0 cost RM135k/ ~ US$44k (this is what i pay excluding HP % of the car)
3) Tyt Camry/ H Accord 2.4 cost RM175k/ ~US$56k (dat is expensive, still out of reach)
4) VW Golf GTI RM220k/ ~US$71k (literally beyond me)
5) BMW 525 Sport cost RM575k/ ~US$185k (crazy to buy)
6) Merc S500 cost RM1.2million/ ~US$387k (exorbitant) 

Statistics dictate that the avg Malaysian salary is approx RM24k/ US$7.7k per annum, thats why most of us bought "PROTON" as deemed affordable at avg car price from RM45k/ ~US$15k. 

just my 2 cents and ranting.

cheers


----------



## anonymousmoose

Are Malaysians allowed to import cars?


----------



## Broleo

err. literally no. One need to have a AP (auto permit) to import car. But this is a no brainer prob as anyone can apply for a permit. But... OMG the tax will kill you enthusiasm..

1) Pay for import duties (jap car 80% to 120% depending on model, other euro car 300%)
2) Pay excise duties (here is another mind-blowing 80 to 150% based on car and chasis cc)

It is really not worth it for normal malaysian to go on the hassle of the above step 1 and 2.

I still fondly remember my Mitsu Sigma when Im studying in perth bought for AUD1k...hehehe...time flies



anonymousmoose said:


> Are Malaysians allowed to import cars?


----------



## onnzo

Those are crazy prices in Malaysia compared to average earnings. Even the local cars are double an average salary! Probably explains all the old proton taxis around.


----------



## Timur

This is my daily driver. BMW 325i. I enjoy driving this car.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Timur said:


> View attachment 391392
> View attachment 391391
> View attachment 391390
> 
> 
> This is my daily driver. BMW 325i. I enjoy driving this car.


How soft are the seats? Reason I ask is I got lower a lower spin affliction and the softer the leather, the better.

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## Timur

The seats are comfortable to me. They are not the softest as some other manufacturers. It'd be best if you go to a BMW dealership and take one for a test drive and see how it feels.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Timur said:


> The seats are comfortable to me. They are not the softest as some other manufacturers. It'd be best if you go to a BMW dealership and take one for a test drive and see how it feels.


I did sit in one years ago but my wife didn't like it. She liked the comfort of my Caprice more. But now that she wants to learn to drive, she doesn't feel comfortable doing it in the Caprice because its about the size a 7-series BMW.
Even though I sat in it, I can't remember the comfort. A 525i/530i is more my style of car but one again, my wife will find it too big.


----------



## Xspect

I'm a BMW man. A Z4 and a 5 series


----------



## Argonath

Those are some crazy prices! I'm just glad our cars don't cost that! Even with our salaries (approximatly $40,511) in Germany it would be painful to part ways with so much money for a vehicle! If i would have the choice, I would go for used cars and buy whatever I can afford and finds my approval. Imagining that the 60.000€ I paid for my SL would be in the exorbitant regions of 300.000-500.000€ in Malaysia, I would seriously consider buying real estate or a Rolls Royce, Maybach, or any other super-exclusive vehicle in that price range!

Sorry for you guys!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Argonath said:


> Imagining that the 60.000€ I paid for my SL


Is that the new or pre-owned price in Germany?

Australian price for an 09 SL (this isn't even in my state).
http://www.carsales.com.au/all-cars...llcarhome&__Nne=15&trecs=1&__sid=12A7160B1E70


----------



## diosrl

Dimer said:


> aaah watches and cars  As you will see I have a soft spot for Honda's. I started with a Honda Civic Type-R. Awesome handling and pretty fast too (220bhp).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I 'decided' to total my mom's S2000, so I had to sell the Civic to pay for the repair. I then bought a Civic EG6 (170bhp @ 950kg). This really is a little rocket, I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the EG6 I also had a Honda Jazz/Fit. It was bone stock, I don't have pics of the car here, but it looked just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed jobs (Jazz was a company car) and sold the EG6. Instead of the Jazz we bought a Nissan Qashqai (again, bone stock and no pictures available):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I 'needed' a hobby car  My pride and joy, my supercharged Honda NSX:
> 
> 
> Honda NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Honda NSX rig shot by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> two recent pics (shot these last week)


Dimer you are the man! I am one of the admins at hondafan.ro/forum, the biggest romanian Honda lovers forum... That NSX is in everyone's dreams... And absolutely magnificent photos. Congrats!

Also that CTR EP3 is a joyfull ride, fast, reliable, and lots of fun!

Together with the S2000 you completed the triangle of the best Honda's ever made.. A True connaisseur


----------



## Dimer

diosrl said:


> Dimer you are the man! I am one of the admins at hondafan.ro/forum, the biggest romanian Honda lovers forum... That NSX is in everyone's dreams... And absolutely magnificent photos. Congrats!
> 
> Also that CTR EP3 is a joyfull ride, fast, reliable, and lots of fun!
> 
> Together with the S2000 you completed the triangle of the best Honda's ever made.. A True connaisseur


Thanks  What can I say? I love the good things in life  I still miss my EP3 and EG6, they don't make hatchbacks like that anymore.. (good thing a good friend of mine just bought an EP3, and looking at his serial number his car rolled out of the factory behind my old car, what er the odds!) Light, agile and fast! Especially the EG6 was much fun, the look on the faces of people in fast Audi's and BMW's when I could keep up with them or sometimes was faster up until 200kp/h. The NSX is a totally different car, with 420hp @ 1200kg there aren't many supercars that are able to keep up.

I will definitively take a look at your forum!

/edit haha too bad I don't understand a word Romanian


----------



## Broleo

yup this is very true.



onnzo said:


> Those are crazy prices in Malaysia compared to average earnings. Even the local cars are double an average salary! Probably explains all the old proton taxis around.


----------



## Broleo

well at least i get to spend more on other stuff such as watches:-d as they are tax free here.



Argonath said:


> Those are some crazy prices! I'm just glad our cars don't cost that! Even with our salaries (approximatly $40,511) in Germany it would be painful to part ways with so much money for a vehicle! If i would have the choice, I would go for used cars and buy whatever I can afford and finds my approval. Imagining that the 60.000€ I paid for my SL would be in the exorbitant regions of 300.000-500.000€ in Malaysia, I would seriously consider buying real estate or a Rolls Royce, Maybach, or any other super-exclusive vehicle in that price range!
> 
> Sorry for you guys!


----------



## Argonath

anonymousmoose said:


> Is that the new or pre-owned price in Germany?
> 
> Australian price for an 09 SL (this isn't even in my state).
> 2009 MERCEDES SL500 R230 MY09 Cars For Sale in VIC - carsales.com.au - carsales.com.au


i bought it "preowned" directly from mercedes benz as it was registered to them for 3 months and had 788 kilometers on it! it was a real bargain!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Argonath said:


> i bought it "preowned" directly from mercedes benz as it was registered to them for 3 months and had 788 kilometers on it! it was a real bargain!


@euro;60,000 is $82000AU. You'll be lucky to get an SLK for that money here.

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## Argonath

you mean SL! an slk is a small roadster!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Argonath said:


> you mean SL! an slk is a small roadster!


Sorry, I may not have been clear. What I meant was that for 60,000 Euro, you'd be lucky to get an 2009 SLK (smaller) MB Convertible over here in Australia.

SLK is also a nice car but I haven't seen the current shape, even a 2004, for under $48,000 (and the ones for $48k have over 100,000km on them).


----------



## stringthing

The sun came out today, so I thought I'd take some pictures.


----------



## anonymousmoose

stringthing said:


> The sun came out today, so I thought I'd take some pictures.


Cant see any photos :-(


----------



## anonymousmoose

My wife and I test drove a 2009 BWM 323i on the weekend. We both liked it a lot! This one had the innovation package which was marvellous.

But at $52,000 +tax, ouch :-( We may wait until the F30 hits Australia and then buy an E90 or E92 when they fall in price.


----------



## stringthing

Hmm, sorry about that. I can't see the pictures on my iPhone but can see them fine on my laptop. I'm a bit of an amateur when it comes to posting pictures on forums, so I don't know quite what I've done. Perhaps you could view them on your computer ?


----------



## anonymousmoose

No, I cant see them on the PC. Perhaps try using the attachment option on the forum. Just attached the pictures to your post.


----------



## stringthing

Ok, I'll try that when I get home !


----------



## anonymousmoose

If you got an iphone, buy the TAPATALK app. Well worth it. I hate paying for apps but this one was 100% worth it.


----------



## stringthing

How's this ?


----------



## diosrl

Beutiful car! It's the SC version?


----------



## stringthing

Thanks. Pleased the photos finally showed up. It's a n/a Elise, the Sportsracer model. Lots of goodies as standard which basically make it an Exige with an Elise body. Perfect (imho).


----------



## anonymousmoose

It is a nice car! I like luxury but there is no doubt that car is built to drive. I think you need a racing strap to go with that IWC & Car.


----------



## fighting viks

Recieving my first IWC today! Checked fedex tracking and it's out for delivery. Portugese chrono with gold hour markers 

As for auto's I drive a Porsche 911-S and an Audi A8. Both sweet rides. I'm a lucky guy.


----------



## stringthing

Great. Lets have some photos of all three when you get a chance b-)


----------



## Dimer

I love the Elise! I've thought about buying one and swapping in a K20. I'm still playing with the thought


----------



## Mtl20v

2011 E350 cabrio and 2011 b200 turbo


----------



## surfguy




----------



## tpetra87

My 1st car, Mazda Rx-8 and..
New IWC Pilot Chrono. I am a happy and proud IWC owner


----------



## bazza.

At the min I drive an 420bhp Evo 8 out in Germany 









And An IS200 for England


----------



## tpetra87

bazza. said:


> At the min I drive an 420bhp Evo 8 out in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And An IS200 for England


Whoaa! Nice ride buddy


----------



## xinxin

both Japanese SUVs
















wrist shot while inside the Toyota


----------



## HarryBentley

I know the thread's a little old but I couldn't resist reviving it especially as I've only had the car 2 weeks!


----------



## Broleo

:-!changed from honda to this:-!

great pairing IMO


----------



## Dimer

HarryBentley said:


> I know the thread's a little old but I couldn't resist reviving it especially as I've only had the car 2 weeks!





Broleo said:


> :-!changed from honda to this:-!
> 
> great pairing IMO


Congratulations to the both!!

I've had an issue with my clutch for a long time. I adjusted my pedal, nothing, I changed the oil, no improvement, I changed my clutch cylinders, still the same problem. Then I noticed the clutch line was wet and when I pushed the clutch pedal we saw a cut of 1cm so I changed the clutch line and now all is well! I only have to readjust the pedal . Now its on to the next project, changing my rear wheel bearing and fuel pump.

I found a pic of my car on speedhunters.net


----------



## EveNaive

Everything from Clio, Tipo and a 306 Gti. Then came the family and cars like Citroen C5, Volvo V70 and V50 and currently a Subaru Outback with the Boxer Diesel engine. Just love that car


----------



## Carrera 3

A vw


----------



## stevewarbs

1974 Jensen Healey


----------



## HarryBentley

stevewarbs said:


> 1974 Jensen Healey


Any pictures?


----------



## anonymousmoose

HarryBentley said:


> I know the thread's a little old but I couldn't resist reviving it especially as I've only had the car 2 weeks!


A lot of people don't like the Boxter, but I do. Nice car! Its good value for money IMO. Even if your just after a convertible, the boxter is a great car.
I think the main reasons people shun this car is because they compare it to a 911 or a GT Porsche. But its not in that price range, so what do people expect? Looking at it for what it is, its fantastic.

Here in Australia, a year 2000 boxter can be between $30,000 and $40,000. For that price in Australia, your hard pressed to find any decent convertible. If I didn't want the space of a sedan, the boxter would have been on my list cars to consider.


----------



## stevewarbs

HarryBentley said:


> Any pictures?


Here you go, a rolling restoration...


----------



## Cinq

anonymousmoose said:


> A lot of people don't like the Boxter, but I do. Nice car! Its good value for money IMO. Even if your just after a convertible, the boxter is a great car.
> I think the main reasons people shun this car is because they compare it to a 911 or a GT Porsche. But its not in that price range, so what do people expect? Looking at it for what it is, its fantastic.
> 
> Here in Australia, a year 2000 boxter can be between $30,000 and $40,000. For that price in Australia, your hard pressed to find any decent convertible. If I didn't want the space of a sedan, the boxter would have been on my list cars to consider.


I agree with you, the Boxter is a great car. Unfortunately I need at least 3 seats to shuttle the kids to school.

In December, I swapped my 2008 Volvo XC70 for a fun-car, the Fiat Cinquecento Sporting, built between 1993 and 1998. I have one of the latest and still enjoy driving it every day. This week I had the shocks and springs changed for a stiffer and lower set and the handling has again improved! Soon it will be time to attack the engine and upgrade the air intake, cam shaft and exhaust system b-). Fatter rims and flatter tires are also high on the wish list.

Here is a small picture I took yesterday evening:










This car is almost as much fun as watches, just a bit bigger b-)

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## MHe225

Thanks for posting this pic and making me home-sic, Cinq ;-) I know exactly where you took it |>

We're suffering from an extreme drought and heat-wave in TX ..... I'm afraid that the electricity bill (AC) is going to deplete my watch-fund and I'm sick and tired of this extreme weather. Ah well, summer will only last another 3 months or so :-| What I'd give for a nice refreshing rain shower that lasts at least 3 days .....

RonB


----------



## surfguy

Carrera 3 said:


> A vw


same watch and car here.


----------



## Dimer

MHe225 said:


> Thanks for posting this pic and making me home-sic, Cinq ;-) I know exactly where you took it |>
> 
> We're suffering from an extreme drought and heat-wave in TX ..... I'm afraid that the electricity bill (AC) is going to deplete my watch-fund and I'm sick and tired of this extreme weather. Ah well, summer will only last another 3 months or so :-| What I'd give for a nice refreshing rain shower that lasts at least 3 days .....
> 
> RonB


I wouldn't mind having some sun... it has been raining here for a couple of weeks now..


----------



## bigjoecary

I drive an F-150 most days.


----------



## JBR74

Apologies again for digging up an old thread but coulnt resist and love my cars and my watches

Getting my first IWC tomorrow before 1pm..(UK time), 5001-09, Black Face and strap 8 day power reserve

Cars wise...well list is below

1994 L Reg (92 plate) Ford Fiesta XR2i in China Blue
1997 P Reg (97 plate) VW Golf VR6 Higline in Black with black leather

99-00...no car as commuted to work and decided car wasnt needed

2001 K Reg (91 plate) Ford Fiesta XR2i in White (seemed like a good idea at the time)
2002 52 plate Mini Cooper in Black with white roof and bonnet stripes with half leather
2005 03 plate Audi TT V6 in Misano Red with black leather/alcantara
2007 57 plate Seat Leon FR in Black with black cloth (family car)
2007 06 plate BMW E46 M3 Cabrio in Seal grey with additional hard top and black leather
2009 09 plate Audi A4 Avant in Ibis White with black leather/alcantara
2010 57 plate Audi R8 V8 Coupe in Silver with Grey blades with Black leather

Car wise for now as we have a new baby think im gonna stay with the R8 for now as it looks brand new still and only the dashboard gives the age away. Might end up getting it wrapped next year to give it a new lease of life....thinking Matt white will be great and keeping the blades grey still.

Same with watches...have wanted this Portugese Power Reserve for ages and got a deal I couldnt resist today. I really am counting the minutes until it gets delivered. BUt I have no idea where I would want to go next...currently have 3 Rolex's and a Panarai, and this IWC will be the jewel in crown for me...

Pics to follow of course..


----------



## bwong

I have two IWC's; Portuguese Automatic and Portuguese Chronograph. Drive two Land Rovers; Range Rover Sport Supercharged (2011), and Land Rover LR4, 2010. Love them all.


----------



## anonymousmoose

bwong said:


> Drive two Land Rovers; Range Rover Sport Supercharged (2011), and Land Rover LR4, 2010. Love them all.


Very nice! I really like the Range Rover and my father loves Land Rovers. Alas none of us own either. Very pricey here in Australia.


----------



## Dimer

The past three nights I've been working on the car (together with friends). My rear wheel bearing was shot, so we had to replace it. We thought it would take maybe two hours to do the job, but we spent three nights on it... Lesson learned, good tools are king!


----------



## Speeds5

2003 BMW M3 for the last 6 years


----------



## ayz

IWC Ingenieur Chrono 3725
2012 Audi A5 premium plus


----------



## Mooyizz

IWC Port Chrono,Automatic,Pilot Chrono and Aquatimer Chrono
2011 E-300 Mercedes


----------



## Down Under Divers

Subaru WRX My08, Custom Mods

OZ racing 18" Superleggera
Federal 595 tyres
STI Rear wing
STI front lip
New springs and lowered
Pod filter
BOV
15 psi pressure on turbo
Knock gauge
Black eyelids
Sat Nav/DVD
Custom Exhaust


























Goes well with my IWC GST AT Ti 3536.


----------



## JpoL

2009 Audi Q5 & 2009 Porsche Cayman S, I'll post some pics when I find the time!


----------



## charles2

2008 a6


----------



## botsyboy

3717 Pilot Chrono

Audi A4 Quattro Avant v6 tdi


----------



## Dimer

Down Under Divers said:


> Subaru WRX My08, Custom Mods
> 
> OZ racing 18" Superleggera
> Federal 595 tyres
> STI Rear wing
> STI front lip
> New springs and lowered
> Pod filter
> BOV
> 15 psi pressure on turbo
> Knock gauge
> Black eyelids
> Sat Nav/DVD
> Custom Exhaust
> 
> Goes well with my IWC GST AT Ti 3536.


Love it!!


----------



## Greg75

Mini Cooper Clubman S, Ducati S4RS, Piaggio MP3 500


























Wish I had a better picture of The Bat Scooter. b-)


----------



## hdms

IWC Portuguese Chrono
2009 MB C350


----------



## mjk778

Greg75, sweet duc. Love the pearl white on that model.

Portofino hand wound 8 day

2011 ford Taurus company car during the week and this on the weekend


----------



## anonymousmoose

Visited Araluen Botanic Park yesterday [http://www.araluenbotanicpark.com.au/]. Such a good opportunity to take a few photos I though.

Can you tell I actually washed the car this time? Also scrubbed the rims

It was a nice drive to the hills too. Nice curvy roads to have some fun in this 4 cylinder. The AMG sports suspension holds it own IMO.


----------



## Dimer

Looks good!!


----------



## krnnerdboy

My old track and daily setup...

















My new track toy and I don't have a pic of my daily yet but it's a Mercedes g500


----------



## borat4presidente

current daily volvo s40 T5 r-design... weekend/ workhorse/ spare car (bought it for my last ex-girlfriend): Mercedes GLK350

Previous car, it was my favorite, regret getting rid of it:


----------



## MHe225

Let me put a few more *Ducs* on this page:








_#18 - #1591 - #225 (back to front)_








_#225 - #18 - #1591 (back to front)_

These are the same bikes; #225 and #1591 have both the original red fiberglass body and a carbon fiber body kit. 
The owner of #18 claims that he's not a WIS, yet wears two IWC's (not simultaneously)

RonB


----------



## coogs08

2000 Honda Civic as my commuter...and an E92 M3 the rest of the time:


----------



## hdms

IWC 3714-47


----------



## leopardprey

Toyota tacoma then a Jeep Rubicon, now have Toyota FJ cruiser, with 33 inch tire and OME lift kit. Last year for work had a Ford Ranger 4x4.


----------



## Alexandre Ciskob

I have no IWC now, but I really like it. :-!
My car is a Ford Escape 2.3, and now i want to have an IWC, still on the way to have more knowledge on this brand.
Could you guys give me advise to choose an IWC, my budget is not much :think:


----------



## Dimer

small update 

My NSX is at a race shop (Rising Sun Performance) to get him ready for the Dutch Time Attack. A lot of work needs to be done.. The gearbox is off to a specialist to get overhauled and I need new clutch plates(carbon). Next week we hope to have it ready for testing and tuning. I have also have new wheels and a carbon front splitter on the way. I can't wait before I can drive her again


----------



## Lew

great NSX. Oldschool car


----------



## Mooyizz

thats what I drive


----------



## Dimer

Sunday was the first Time Attack event, check Dimer Racing | Rising Sun Performance Time Attack NSX | for more pics and info


----------



## Sc00ter




----------



## Fomenko

My biggest toy: 2005 M3 with Competition Package. It will be a classic some day, like many of IWC models...


----------



## daeji5

.


----------



## timefleas

No one sees this thread as just a little bit pretentious?


----------



## zhan

dimer - what kind of aero kit is on your nsx?
wide body?


----------



## utmiken

timefleas said:


> No one sees this thread as just a little bit pretentious?


Not at all. People with similar interests/passions most often can appreciate the same things. I see these kinds of threads across all the forums I frequent....cars, guns, photography, etc. Generally speaking car guys = gadget guys = watch guys. If you want to see pretentious, you need to check out any of the "luxury" forums. Now some of that stuff is at the same time jaw dropping and head shaking


----------



## slashd0t

I drive a VW GTI


----------



## MHe225

slashd0t said:


> I drive a VW GTI


Great choice ;-)









RonB


----------



## porschefan




----------



## slashd0t

MHe225 said:


> Great choice ;-)
> 
> RonB


Likewise!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Broleo

MK6 GTI?



slashd0t said:


> I drive a VW GTI


----------



## porschefan

timefleas said:


> No one sees this thread as just a little bit pretentious?


No more than a WRUW thread.


----------



## slashd0t

Broleo said:


> MK6 GTI?


Yes sir 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snkpkp

Dodge viper in Bangladesh with 850% duty is around a $1 million ,

A corolla is US$62,000

Btw i drive a mini jcw and a BMW 520d



Dimer said:


> Yes, most people do that (although importing from the UK means you will have a RHD car), I was just using the US as an example how prices differ. For instance:
> 
> Dodge Viper in US: $ 90.000,-
> Dodge Viper in NL: $207.500,-
> 
> VAT is 19% = $17.100
> BPM is $33.000,- (I used the BPM from a new Dutch Viper, it might be lower if you use the American MSRP)
> Car: $90.000,-
> --------------------------- +
> $140.100,-
> 
> Shipping the car over might cost a few thousand dollars, but overall, buying a new Viper from the States and importing it yourself can save you $60.000,-!!!


----------



## bazza.

Here is my 480ps Evo X FQ-360 I have out in Germany 

















And my little old Lexus IS-200 for back in the UK 









and the IWC


----------



## Dimer

zhan said:


> dimer - what kind of aero kit is on your nsx?
> wide body?


The quarter panels, front bumper, diffuser, rear wing and exhaust are Taitec, front fenders are Yokota. The sideskirts are Marga Hills.


----------



## timefleas

porschefan said:


> No more than a WRUW thread.


Or maybe a LOT more...reminds me of Everyman, a Medieval play I once directed in another lifetime, featuring, among others, Avarice...


----------



## martin_blank

Couldnt resist


----------



## phil o

My 964 rs....not get much driving I'n it these days


----------



## intrepid65

phil o said:


> View attachment 712850
> 
> 
> My 964 rs....not get much driving I'n it these days


The best and most beautiful 911 ever made!


----------



## anonymousmoose

intrepid65 said:


> The best and most beautiful 911 ever made!


I agree that this Porsche is a wonderful shape!


----------



## Timeless1098

Dimer said:


> aaah watches and cars  As you will see I have a soft spot for Honda's. I started with a Honda Civic Type-R. Awesome handling and pretty fast too (220bhp).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I 'decided' to total my mom's S2000, so I had to sell the Civic to pay for the repair. I then bought a Civic EG6 (170bhp @ 950kg). This really is a little rocket, I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the EG6 I also had a Honda Jazz/Fit. It was bone stock, I don't have pics of the car here, but it looked just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed jobs (Jazz was a company car) and sold the EG6. Instead of the Jazz we bought a Nissan Qashqai (again, bone stock and no pictures available):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I 'needed' a hobby car  My pride and joy, my supercharged Honda NSX:
> 
> 
> Honda NSX by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Honda NSX rig shot by dimervansanten, on Flickr
> 
> two recent pics (shot these last week)


Seems like we have a bit in common. Started out with an RSX-S (integra type r) totalled it, then got an s2000 totalled it (cold tyres), and now in another s2000. Next car will be a red nsx.


----------



## panerailover

12' Taurus (company car during the week)
12' BMW M3 (Weekends)
06 Yamaha FJR (Touring duty)
11' Vespa 300 GTS (Beach)


----------



## gasik

Vintage iwc, vintage cars


----------



## phil o

thanks for the compliments.....like classic cars and watches


----------



## oztarquin

1975 Triumph Dolomite Sprint!


----------



## jdmsh

2010 BMW 650i

(Not pictured)
2008 Honda S2000 
2012 Toyota Camry
2012 Honda CBR250R (beginner/commuter bike)


----------



## jdmsh

Dimer said:


> Sunday was the first Time Attack event, check Dimer Racing | Rising Sun Performance Time Attack NSX | for more pics and info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Great to see one of the members racing in my all time favorite legendary car.


----------



## porschefan

Some really nice rides here, from the economic to the thrilling. Fun thread guys.
Since this thread has popped back up, and I realized that I only showed a yoke of oxen (which I have driven), here are our real drives.


----------



## Cinq

Cinq said:


> I agree with you, the Boxter is a great car. Unfortunately I need at least 3 seats to shuttle the kids to school.
> 
> In December, I swapped my 2008 Volvo XC70 for a fun-car, the Fiat Cinquecento Sporting, built between 1993 and 1998. I have one of the latest and still enjoy driving it every day. This week I had the shocks and springs changed for a stiffer and lower set and the handling has again improved! Soon it will be time to attack the engine and upgrade the air intake, cam shaft and exhaust system b-). Fatter rims and flatter tires are also high on the wish list.
> 
> Here is a small picture I took yesterday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car is almost as much fun as watches, just a bit bigger b-)
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Browsing through memory lane. See what I bought last December:










I still have the Cinquecento Sporting and I drive it regularly. Still lots of fun but compared to the Boxster it lacks a few horses 

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## RLC

I'm a new IWC driver, but the DW & I have been driving her Grandmothers 'New' Ford since '76.....









As bought, Un-restored...









Bob
|>


----------



## bwong

bwong said:


> My wife and I drove Saabs (900 Turbo, 9000 Aero, 95 Aero, 93 Aero Convertible), now we drive Land Rovers (LR3 HSE, Range Rover Sport HSE, LR4 HSE, Range Rover Sport Supercharged).
> 
> IWC Portuguese Chronograph IW371401, IWC Portuguese Automatic IW500114.


Here is an update on my IWC Collection. And my new Range Rover Sport Supercharged 2015 (great in the Canadian winters) for me, and a Land Rover LR4 HSE for her.


----------



## ICUDr

martin_blank said:


> Couldnt resist
> 
> View attachment 706206


Nice watch and nice car!! I'm a big fan of the R VWs..

I swapped my R36 for a golf MK6 R


----------



## Formula1980

For the past 23 years I have driven an Alfa Romeo Spider. Last week, I bought a new FIAT 500 Sport, so now the Alfa can get a little rest.


----------

